# Bollinger Bands



## stockmachine (21 December 2005)

Does anyone know how to change the length of the Moving Average in the Bollinger bands in PriceMotion?


----------



## tech/a (21 December 2005)

PriceMotion is that a software?

If you mean daily price action,then which software are you using?
If its metastock or amibroker I'm sure either I or some of the amibroker people can help.


----------



## GreatPig (21 December 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> PriceMotion is that a software?



It seems to be some sort of trading simulator.

GP


----------



## stockmachine (23 December 2005)

Thx, i sent email and pricemotion people help me to figure out. (it's good tranning game) 

david Bach wrote:"if you want to be rich, you have to learn how to get rich. you need to take classes, read books, study the stock market and make friends with rich people." I'm trying everything to make my trades better. 

what kind of Indicators you prefer to use?
I'm reading David R. Hebert's book "On track of investing" and really like his chapter about moving averages.


----------



## Milk Man (23 December 2005)

Moving averages are probably a bit slow as signals, as are any indicatiors. A long term approach using indicators is probably the only way of using them by themselves. Price action gives better signals IMO. Tech/a or someone can give a better answer though.


----------



## tech/a (23 December 2005)

No Milk thats pretty good.


----------



## gleb (24 January 2006)

Can anybody write more about signals IMO? I couldn't find anything. and what is pricemotion? is it good for beginners?


----------



## stockmachine (24 January 2006)

I only been using it for a month. I can’t tell if it’s good or bad, but I liked the idea of learning trading using simulation. I think there are many other programs you can buy online. I bought this because I received student coupon.


----------



## stockmachine (31 January 2006)

I think I'm ready to open a trading account. Can anybody give me advice about it?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 March 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Moving averages are probably a bit slow as signals, as are any indicatiors. A long term approach using indicators is probably the only way of using them by themselves. Price action gives better signals IMO. Tech/a or someone can give a better answer though.




A good comment worthy of bumping.
 :band


----------



## Milk Man (6 March 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> A good comment worthy of bumping.




Awww shucks, I never thought anyone would ever say anything that came from my mouth (or fingers) wasn't a stream of ****e.


----------



## stockmachine (19 June 2006)

I bought new version of PriceMotion Stock and enjoyed playing it. It’s more serious than previous one.


----------

